# Gas meter location



## ICE (Jun 6, 2013)

> 1209.6.2 Location.(A) Gas meters shall be located in ventilated spaces readily accessible for examination, reading, replacement, or necessary maintenance.
> 
> (B) Gas meters shall not be placed where they will be subjected to damage, such as adjacent to a driveway;
> 
> under a fire escape; in public passages, halls, or coal bins; or where they will be subject to excessive corrosion or vibration.






The gas co. just got done setting the meters on this new duplex.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2013)

We can't make them protect them here.........tried.....


----------



## ICE (Jun 6, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> We can't make them protect them here.........tried.....


I don't think that I'm going to get far with it either.  I talked with the guy that did the meter set since he was still there and he said that it would have to be IN the driveway before they would install bollards.  I was surprised to learn that it's the Gas Co. that installs bollards and not the customer.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2013)

We are still on NFPA 54 1996.....I think it pretty much exempts "utility" equipment from everything.....


----------



## north star (Jun 6, 2013)

*: - : - :*

WHEN the meter gets damaged / hit, ...who do you think

will be responsbile for paying for it.......Hopefully, any

damage won't result in the duplex exploding!

*: - : - :*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Chicken and the egg? Gas meter there before the drive or vs versa?

Pipe bollards? Gas meters three feet from window?

pc1


----------



## Msradell (Jun 7, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Gas meters three feet from window?


I thought code required them used to be 3 feet minimum from a window which these don't appear to be.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Chicken and the egg? Gas meter there before the drive or vs versa? Pipe bollards? Gas meters three feet from window?
> 
> pc1


The building and the gas service are both new.  I haven't found a 3' rule.  The code says not allowed next to a driveway.....I suppose bollards would make a difference.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2013)

It's the regulator (because of the vent) that must be three feet away, not the meter itself.  This does make a difference in where you measure to and how the meter/regulator is configured.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> It's the regulator (because of the vent) that must be three feet away, not the meter itself.  This does make a difference in where you measure to and how the meter/regulator is configured.


That's what I thought too but I couldn't find it in the code.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 7, 2013)

ICE, I think that its a GAS CO. requirement, just about three feet away from everything! And its the regulator like Glenn pointed out that you measure from.

Puget Sound Energy handout is an excellent guide, but still may not be a requirement from your GAS Co in your area.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2013)

I met the contractor today and he told me that the meter was to be located at the front of the building and was plumbed for that.  Sometime later, the gas co. told him to move it to where it is now.  He claims that the move cost $3000 in labor and material.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2013)

So another $75 to install bollards won't be "to" much

By the way several jurisdictions down in southern California and in Nevada have required the meters comply with letter of the code and not place them in driveways. You seen to be soft ...

Southern California Gas*Company Gas*Service*Guidebook requires the meter to be three feet from the driveway or protected...

www.socalgas.com/documents/construction/GasServiceGuidebook.pdf

If you don't require the bollards, Have the property owner sign a document saying they are aware that it is a code violation and they are responsible if the meters are impacted


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually had a meter reader contact my mom, a few months ago,  saying her meter was less than three feet from her A/C unit

It had been that way since the 70's when they had the A/C installed


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2013)

I wrote a correction that mirrors the code.


----------



## peach (Jun 13, 2013)

most gas companies won't place a meter within 3' of an ignition source, including the electric meter.. odd that they would make them move it into a driveway, however, I've heard crazier things.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 5, 2013)

ICE, found this info1

2006 IFC, sec. 603.9 Gas Meters also see Section 312 for vehicle impact protection.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2013)

I went with the CPC1209.6.2 Location.(A) Gas meters shall be located in ventilated spaces readilyaccessible for examination, reading, replacement,or necessary maintenance. [NFPA 54:5.7.2.1](B) *Gas meters shall not be placed where they will besubjected to damage, such as adjacent to a driveway*;under a fire escape; in public passages, halls, or coalbins; or where they will be subject to excessive corrosionor vibration. [NFPA 54:5.7.2.2]I made double sure that they didn't put it in the coal bin.  What's up with that?This is how it turned out.

View attachment 846


So the meters are now adjacent to pipe bollards.  Substantial pipe bollards.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 846


/monthly_2013_09/DSCN0913_zps40520274.jpg.c80c957ea9181084858903706ff3bd6a.jpg


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 5, 2013)

NFPA 54 has the Section 5.7.2.3 states: "Gas meters shall be located at least 3 ft (0.9 m) from sources of ignition."  three foot requirement from ignition source;


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> NFPA 54 has the Section 5.7.2.3 states: "Gas meters shall be located at least 3 ft (0.9 m) from sources of ignition."  three foot requirement from ignition source;


Next time I'll get a "no smoking" sign.  :devil


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Next time I'll get a "no smoking" sign.


Years ago the gas meters where set inside of the homes and a lot of times the large basement room was where the coal bin was located and the meter readers would need to climb over the coal to wipe off the lens to read the meter


----------



## ICE (Sep 6, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Years ago the gas meters where set inside of the homes and a lot of times the large basement room was where the coal bin was located and the meter readers would need to climb over the coal to wipe off the lens to read the meter


Coal bins already have a "no smoking" sign.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 8, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> If you don't require the bollards, Have the property owner sign a document saying they are aware that it is a code violation and they are responsible if the meters are impacted


Wouldn't that automatically implicate you as a building official?

If they _were_ damaged, I could see a deposition; "Mr. Ice, as you know, a pickup hit the gas meter and caused Mr. Dorkfish's house to be blown to smithereens."

"Yes your High Worthiness, but I told Mr. Dorkfish the condition was dangerous, and made him sign this 'I realize I'm cheap and stoopid' acknowledgement letter, thereby absolving myself unconditionally hereto-with and thereby untethered to said a55hattery."

"Ah, so Mr. Ice, you were well aware of the obvious a55hattery, as well as acknowledged buffoonery, yet still let fly the as-stated dangerous condition, resulting in the unintended kBOOM! of Mr. Dorkfish's property...

"uh...no...see, it was more like...."

"Silence, insolent overbearing self-absorbed over-paid underworked civil servant! I hereby sentence you to 5 years of hard labor removing those stupid ADA yellow dot warning mats from all businesses oppressed with their presence. Furthermore, you shall have to listen to handicapped crossing crosswalk 'Bird-chirping' noises for the entirety, while wearing a blindfold and trying in vain to decipher whether thou art to come, or go. God help your soul".

Brent.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 8, 2013)

Tiger,

Now you went and did it.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> "Silence, insolent overbearing self-absorbed over-paid underworked civil servant!


That was me before I attended a Tony Robbins seminar.


----------

